# Walmartians



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/v/6RzcvFLPg1A?ve ... 3e%3cparam


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for that, I hope I can erase that from my mind!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Werent those people terrible?!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

They say if your feeling bad about yourself, go to walmart and feel better!


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Why is it that you can actually see that kind of stuff at any Walmart cheap entertainment just walking around Wallys.


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Now I gotta go home and poke my minds eye out.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Was that .45 at 1:16 and 3:09? :lol:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Ifish said:


> Was that .45 at 1:16 and 3:09? :lol:


----------

